

The NoSQL Dogma - Showing MySQL being as fast as NoSQL - faz
http://maxpert.tumblr.com/post/3329352663/the-nosql-dogma

======
forgotAgain
How about just leave it at no dogma at all.

 _The technologies like HBase, Voldermort, CouchDB, and a huge list of others
(each designed for a particular scenario) made me believe; that my favorite
RDBMS MySQL has grown old and it can’t handle my data anymore._

Know yourself and know your data. Then just filter out what tools don't fit
your needs. Don't blame others if you follow the crowds.

------
nika
Call me a dog, but fast is not even on my list for reasons to choose a NoSQL
solution (namely Riak)

1\. Operations. I do not want to spend my time doing this, at all. 2\. Linear
Scalability. Scalability is not about performance for me, it is about being
able to predict costs, and to grow capacity without downtime or high cost
surprises. 3\. Flexibility. The ability to work without having to fight a
schema. No schema means no schema migrations (which goes to 1) but also no
inherent assumptions in resource allocation. I've got a new idea that works a
different way? Great, just add some new buckets and try it. No more ORM
impedance mismatches, no dealing with arbitrary SQL vagueness. IF I don't like
the mechanism for doing queries I can create a new solution. Map Reduce should
be enough for everybody anyway. (joking!)

